# Father John



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

It was time for Father John's Saturday evening bath and young sister
> Magdalene Edwards had prepared the bath water and towels just the way the
> old nun had instructed. Sister Magdalene was also instructed not to look
at
> Father John's nakedness if she could help it, do whatever he told her to,
> and pray.
>
> The next morning the old nun asked Sister Magdalene how the Saturday night
> bath had gone. "Oh, sister," said the young nun dreamily. "I've been
saved."
>
> "Saved? And how did that fine thing come about?" asked the old nun.
>
> "Well, when Father John was soaking in the tub, he asked me to
> wash him and while I was washing him he guided my hand down between his
> legs where he said the Lord keeps the Key to Heaven."
>
> "Did he now," said the old nun evenly.
>
> Sister Magdalene continued, "And Father John said that if the Key to
Heaven
> fit my lock, the portals of Heaven would be opened to me and I would be
> assured of salvation and eternal peace and then Father John guided his Key
> of Heaven into my lock."
>
> "Is that a fact," said the old nun more evenly.
>
> "At first it hurt terribly, but Father John said the pathway to salvation
> was often painful and that the glory of God would soon swell my heart with
> ecstasy. And it did, it felt so good being saved."
>
> "That wicked old Devil," said the old nun. "He told me it was
> Gabriel's Horn, and I've been blowing it for 40 years!"
>


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked. Do I hear the moderators footsteps?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

\/ :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :thumbleft: 
Good one!

Gill :lol:


----------

